# iPad versus Android



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> That part I disagree with. When I had my HTC Android phone I had nothing but problems with it, and they were mostly hardware related. The camera would only work when it felt like it, Software it decided to delete my pictures and videos at random Software, when I grabbed the phone out of my pocket if I accidently hit the fat volume button then the sound would go down to zero Settings (lock keypad), my alarm wouldn't go off so I would end up sleeping in Phones are bad alarm clocks period, go to walmart and get a plug in with a 9v battery backup, you will never sleep in again., the battery would last about an hour This was a problem with most smart phones regardless of make, and has improved greatly across the board., they claim to have faster processor but I could not notice a difference in speed between the HTC and apple devices. You need to compare apples to apple. There are junk smart phones and ones that are actually designed and priced to compete with iPhones.My guess is they don't optimize their software to take advantage of the higher processor speed, so all it does is drain your battery faster. I'm sure I could go on, and I wasn't the only one who had these problems with it, I read the HTC forums and several other people had the exact same problems I did. HTC is just one of many brands. Samsung is probably the leader in Android phones.I you've never had any problems with it, I think it's just luck
> 
> With my iPhone or iPad I haven't had one problem, with the exception of it not supporting flash. But that's rarely an issue, there was a **** video I wanted to look at but it told me I couldn't see it because the device does not support flash. But that's not a real big deal. My apple phone has been 100% trouble free, the battery lasts about five times longer than the HTC, I find I can operate it just as efficient despite the smaller screen size. And if there ever was a problem I can walk into the Apple Genius Bar for tech support. The HTC tech support is practically non existent. I think part of the reason Apple offers a better product is because they only put out one style phone, HTC offers about five of them. When they only have one phone it frees up more of their time for testing and quality control on that phone, and Apple has been around longer, they probably hire smarter people.
> 
> I agree with the apps, most of them will come out on the iPhone or iPad first. I have a cousin who develops apps, he develops for iPhone first, he even works at Microsoft as a developer for the windows phone, but he will make his apps for the iPhone first.


When I had a smart phone it was a Samsung through Verizon. I only had a few issues, one being the battery life, but that's just smart phones for ya. And another was a software issue. it would lockup every few days and I would have to pull the battery. Once I got the software and firmware update it was fine. I only had to service the phone once. I went into the Verizon store, waited for 10 minutes, explained the issue and within in 20 minutes I was walking out with a loaner (which was nicer than my phone), and they had the phone back to me in a week.

Having looked at most of the android phones on the market currently, HTC wouldn't be anywhere near the top of the list. I love my rugged phone, but in the past two years having a smart phone in our line of work has become less of a luxury and more of a necessity.

But since the topic is tablets, I still say that you will get more bang for your buck with Android and be able to do so much more. Rooting is a must.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> When I had a smart phone it was a Samsung through Verizon. I only had a few issues, one being the battery life, but that's just smart phones for ya. And another was a software issue. it would lockup every few days and I would have to pull the battery. Once I got the software and firmware update it was fine. I only had to service the phone once. I went into the Verizon store, waited for 10 minutes, explained the issue and within in 20 minutes I was walking out with a loaner (which was nicer than my phone), and they had the phone back to me in a week.
> 
> Having looked at most of the android phones on the market currently, HTC wouldn't be anywhere near the top of the list. I love my rugged phone, but in the past two years having a smart phone in our line of work has become less of a luxury and more of a necessity.
> 
> But since the topic is tablets, I still say that you will get more bang for your buck with Android and be able to do so much more. Rooting is a must.


Quit it with the red.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Quit it with the red.


Is this better?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Is this better?


I'm on my tablet so it's all black now...so yeah it's better.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> How much did you pay for both phones?


They were each $200


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> When I had a smart phone it was a Samsung through Verizon. I only had a few issues, one being the battery life, but that's just smart phones for ya. And another was a software issue. it would lockup every few days and I would have to pull the battery. Once I got the software and firmware update it was fine. I only had to service the phone once. I went into the Verizon store, waited for 10 minutes, explained the issue and within in 20 minutes I was walking out with a loaner (which was nicer than my phone), and they had the phone back to me in a week.
> 
> Having looked at most of the android phones on the market currently, HTC wouldn't be anywhere near the top of the list. I love my rugged phone, but in the past two years having a smart phone in our line of work has become less of a luxury and more of a necessity.
> 
> But since the topic is tablets, I still say that you will get more bang for your buck with Android and be able to do so much more. Rooting is a must.


Locking up and the phone restarting at random was another problem I didn't mention, non-existent with the iPhone, never had one lockup or restart. And the short battery life is not just smart phones for ya, I've had both and iPhones last about FIVE TIMES LONGER.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Locking up and the phone restarting at random was another problem I didn't mention, non-existent with the iPhone, never had one lockup or restart. And the short battery life is not just smart phones for ya, I've had both and iPhones last about FIVE TIMES LONGER.


Maybe with yours, but I know plenty of people who have had their iphone lock up or have to be restarted.

So how much battery do you get from an iPhone, let's drop the 5 times linger BS. Mine would last the day, so yours lasted 5 days, BS.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Maybe with yours, but I know plenty of people who have had their iphone lock up or have to be restarted.
> 
> So how much battery do you get from an iPhone, let's drop the 5 times linger BS. Mine would last the day, so yours lasted 5 days, BS.


He probably got a turkey, it happens...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Do a Google search on iPhone lockup. If it doesn't happen, then why is there a friggin youtube video on how to fix it?









Ouch! This was in Nov 2011.

http://www.gadgetreview.com/2012/02/iphone-4s-vs-droid-razr-maxx.html

From Feb of this year.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Fvck who cares...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Fvck who cares...


Says the guy with over a dozen posts on this thread. :laughing:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Maybe with yours, but I know plenty of people who have had their iphone lock up or have to be restarted.
> 
> So how much battery do you get from an iPhone, let's drop the 5 times linger BS. Mine would last the day, so yours lasted 5 days, BS.


No, my android HTC would last a few hours if I was using it. With my iPhone its not uncommon to keep over half the battery life even if I use it all day, it's not BS.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> No, my android HTC would last a few hours if I was using it. With my iPhone its not uncommon to keep over half the battery life even if I use it all day, it's not BS.


You said that locking up was non-existent in the iphone which is BS.

_" non-existent with the iPhone"_

You said iphones, not just yours, have 5 times the battery life of android phones, again, BS.

At most a few hours, but it's not #1 in battery life. Again, in your instance, maybe, but not as a whole. Like the comparison said, Samsung has a phone that last twice as long as iPhone.

_"And the short battery life is not just smart phones for ya"_

Look it up, it is smart phones, all smart phones for ya!


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> He probably got a turkey, it happens...


No, like I said I looked into it and found massive people with the same problems I was having.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> No, like I said I looked into it and found massive people with the same problems I was having.


I believe it, HTC sucks. But a little research prior to getting it would have brought that to light.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You said that locking up was non-existent in the iphone which is BS.
> 
> " non-existent with the iPhone"
> 
> ...


I said with my iPhone dude, I have the 4S and its never happened once. With my old iPhone yes it did lock up a fe times, but it still didn't lock up nearly as often as my HTC phone.

No thanks, I don't need to look anything up, I know from using them, that chart you showed is BS.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I said with my iPhone dude, I have the 4S and its never happened once. With my old iPhone yes it did lock up a fe times, but it still didn't lock up nearly as often as my HTC phone.


Dude, you said THE iPHONE, not my iPhone. Don't blame me for your error. You also said in the same post that short battery life isn't just smart phones for ya, again referring to all smart phones, not just yours. Which simply isn't true. All smart phones have notoriously bad battery life. While it is improving (faster in the samsungs), It is all smart phones that have a short battery life. And this has always been compared to older standard digital phones.

And HTC sucks. HTC doesn't represent Androids as a whole, if anything Samsung does.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

The chart is BS because it doesn't match your opinion? I guess you just don't like facts.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

And this all has to do with an Android Tablet or Ipad how? Just askin'.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

TNTSERVICES said:


> And HTC sucks. HTC doesn't represent Androids as a whole, if anything Samsung does.


This is one of the reasons I will be leaving the android world. I have a decent HTC G2, a fair mytouch3g and an awful Motorola defy. Now I need a Samsung to give android a fair shake? No one is watching the hen house with Android. Hit or miss in implementation. 

On my g2 I needed to download an sd card rescan app to run Everytime I want to look at the pictures on my phone. The 3G will not update to a recent enough version of android so Facebook app does not work for my wife, memory issues, etc. the defy has too many issues to list.

My ipad2? I think I had might of had to restart it once in 2 years (have restarted every few months for the fun of it). A hand full of times an app or safari has closed on its own. Maybe 6 times tops. Most reliable computer or mobile device I have ever owned by a loooooooonnnnnggggggg shot. Enough of a difference to make me look at switching everything else to Apple. Will I find things I do not like about Apple? I am sure I will, but so far so good:thumbup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Says the guy with over a dozen posts on this thread. :laughing:


Yeah a dozen posts about tablets...the orignal topic of this thread...which wasn't the TNT pointless rant thread. 



TNTSERVICES said:


> I believe it, HTC sucks. But a little research prior to getting it would have brought that to light.


HTC makes some of the best Android devices hands down. To insult HTC is a slap in the face of a major pioneer of smartphone development. 

Face it Samsung and Motorola are not without their problem devices and nor is HTC...they all had successes and failures. To say that "HTC Sucks" is an inaccurate blanket statement and proves nothing but your ignorance. 



VinylHanger said:


> And this all has to do with an Android Tablet or Ipad how? Just askin'.


CT has nothing to do with answering questions, it's merely a midnight circle jerk for off topic arguments. :laughing:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The chart is BS because it doesn't match your opinion? I guess you just don't like facts.


It's not an opinion, I know what I saw


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

DeanV said:


> This is one of the reasons I will be leaving the android world. I have a decent HTC G2, a fair mytouch3g and an awful Motorola defy. Now I need a Samsung to give android a fair shake? No one is watching the hen house with Android. Hit or miss in implementation.
> 
> On my g2 I needed to download an sd card rescan app to run Everytime I want to look at the pictures on my phone. The 3G will not update to a recent enough version of android so Facebook app does not work for my wife, memory issues, etc. the defy has too many issues to list.
> 
> My ipad2? I think I had might of had to restart it once in 2 years (have restarted every few months for the fun of it). A hand full of times an app or safari has closed on its own. Maybe 6 times tops. Most reliable computer or mobile device I have ever owned by a loooooooonnnnnggggggg shot. Enough of a difference to make me look at switching everything else to Apple. Will I find things I do not like about Apple? I am sure I will, but so far so good:thumbup:


I've noticed the same thing, I spend way less time dinkering around with my iPad and iPhone than I did with my android HTC. If you want to free up time to do other things besides messing around trying to troubleshoot devices, then switch to Apple products


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

As I indicated earlier we have both and both have issues. The ipad definitely has an edge but it's not without issues.

When it comes to batteries the ipad lasts a lot longer but they both last a long time. We don't sit for hours on a computer so for us it's irrelevant.

Lots of people like to try and beat up on Apple but that's normal when your the industry leader. 

I suspect the reason Apple has haters has more to do with money than it does function. The ability to afford something usually brings about hate, after all, the Apple ipad tablet can't be faulted on function because it works quite well and has a large following. 

A good friend of mine is a big Apple hater, he can't stand anything having to do with Apple. Chris bitches continuously about Apple and how it wants to control the planet blah blah blah. But he bought a $150 Android tablet and just yesterday he went on a full rant on Facebook on how he is sick of these crashing and how tablets suck. To that I say..... buy an Apple.

For all you Android lovers how many of you have ponied up the cash and bought an ipad? How would you possible know the difference between the two?

I can do a search online and find problems for any product on the planet but ownership is what really matters. 

I play with my Daughters Nexus7 all the time and it's good but it's not nearly as good as my wifes ipad. You get what you pay for, just like in construction.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

For anyone interested in the reality between the two devices this article spells it out. I own both and this article is spot on accurate.

http://www.zdnet.com/confession-of-a-nexus-7-owner-ipad-mini-will-blow-it-away-7000002759/


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

we have both, and both are easy to use and reliable.

I have been weaning myself off of steve job's teet because of the planned/forced obsolesence of their products.


I had to buy a new phone because my 3gs became unusable. After the update it was a POS. The fact that Apple would not let me install an older OS left me with a really expensive construction master calculator.

I have a Samsung s3 now. I prefer the usability of the iphone, but I prefer the freedom of the android.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Oconomowoc said:


> As I indicated earlier we have both and both have issues. The ipad definitely has an edge but it's not without issues.
> 
> When it comes to batteries the ipad lasts a lot longer but they both last a long time. We don't sit for hours on a computer so for us it's irrelevant.
> 
> ...


You do get what you pay for, you're comparing a $500+ ipad to a $200 android and you yourself said it compares pretty well... next time buy a $500+ android for your comparison and it'll blow that ipad away. Take a look at the galaxy note 10.1. Personally I hope to have a windows 8pro tablet very soon and it'll put both to shame in a short amount of time. 

Want to know why android is less stable than ipad? It's super simple, apple controls everything related to it hardware/software wise and limits your options to 1 device (smaller screen and larger memory does not count as options) android being an open platform allows for dozens of products as well as a lot more software choices.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

RobertCDF said:


> You do get what you pay for, you're comparing a $500+ ipad to a $200 android and you yourself said it compares pretty well... next time buy a $500+ android for your comparison and it'll blow that ipad away. Take a look at the galaxy note 10.1. Personally I hope to have a windows 8pro tablet very soon and it'll put both to shame in a short amount of time.
> 
> Want to know why android is less stable than ipad? It's super simple, apple controls everything related to it hardware/software wise and limits your options to 1 device (smaller screen and larger memory does not count as options) android being an open platform allows for dozens of products as well as a lot more software choices.


The windows platform will be a total disaster.

It's all about the user experience not size. The Android operating system has more issues that's just a fact. I don't hate it though, as I indicated I use the Nexus7 quite often.....but it's not the same. Apple is a better user experience and that why people try and copy it.

As far as Apple controlling the manufacturing? Yeah, that's the result of being a market leader.

So what's the reason for not buying an Apple product? What are the real reasons? It's not the hardware and it's not the software and it's surely not the user experience......it's money. 

The reason why i don't own a large Android tablet is first off I don't like the large size but how would I replace the ipad? An Android device is not better when cost is off the table. It will have the same issues as the Nexus 7. 

Again, we have both and both are nice but most level headed people on the planet recognize Apple is a superior product. 

I'll be buying the mini-ipad shortly and my guess is the Nexus 7 won't be used much.

It's not about the money for me I can buy what I want. It's 100% about the operating platform.and user experience. Apple always wins in this category and it's worth the money.

Do you own any Apple product? An ipad?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> For anyone interested in the reality between the two devices this article spells it out. I own both and this article is spot on accurate.
> 
> http://www.zdnet.com/confession-of-a-nexus-7-owner-ipad-mini-will-blow-it-away-7000002759/


Like the comments say though, One is a 500 dollar top of the line device and one is a 199 dollar price point device competing with the Kindle Fire.  Compare them to an ASUS TF300 or TF700, the 700 especially would be more fair.

The one place they both are the same, no microSD. That is a non starter for me. Eventually, you will be constantly deciding which apps and songs and pictures you want to remove.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah a dozen posts about tablets...the orignal topic of this thread...which wasn't the TNT pointless rant thread.
> 
> My First POST:
> 
> ...


That apparently you are above...Oh, never mind. I just reread your last post. :laughing: and went back and read your first 4...talk about a rant.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> It's not an opinion, I know what I saw


Get better glasses. :thumbsup:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

You shoulda been a lawyer TNT. 

I've never met someone who loves to argue and debate so much.


Lord help us if you and BCC get into it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> You shoulda been a lawyer TNT.
> 
> I've never met someone who loves to argue and debate so much.
> 
> ...


Hey we wont argue as you cant bull**** a bull****er lol


----------



## stew721 (Oct 7, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> HTC sucks


Now, that's BS.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That apparently you are above...Oh, never mind. I just reread your last post. :laughing: and went back and read your first 4...talk about a rant.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

A cpl thoughts on this subject.

1) I own a Android phone. I 'hacked' the phone to allow myself to create a wifi hot spot.

2) I own an ipad2. When on the road, I use my wifi hotspot to access the internet via the ipad. Works well for me, especially for looking up information on google maps.

I have had my ipad 2 since December of 2011. just recently (september) the hard drive in the ipad 2 crashed. Hard! random reboots, unable to use programs.. unable to update/reload the OS thruogh Itunes or the open source comunity.. Kept spitting out error 21. So I made an appointment at the local Apple store, and took in my ipad... They tried to update on their computers with no success. 5 minutes later, they had me remove my ipad from its Gumdrop case (which is a PITA) and gave me a brand new ipad2. The rep even commented on how my ipad2, looked brand new... and told me to be careful not to mix up the new one with the old broke one as you couldnt tell the two apart...

He was quite impressed that my ipad didnt even have so much as a smudge! =)

With that said, My ipad did have a hardware failure. However Apple replaced it free of charge with a new one, on the spot.

Now my android phone... I have an LG Optimus V.... its got its quirks... but its the best android I have ever used. Outside of getting wet, it has been thruogh hell and back and still works. I keep a spare on hand because I am nortorious for killing cell phones. 

In my opinion a cell phone should be able to survive a trip thruogh the wash and still work! Especially iPhones and the like... The information on some of these cell phones is invaluable and to have them so susceptable to water is an inexcusable fault acrossed the entire industry! I firmly believe, that todays cell phones are DESIGNED to fail, if they come in contact with a single drop of water.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

CarrPainting said:


> A cpl thoughts on this subject.
> 
> 1) I own a Android phone. I 'hacked' the phone to allow myself to create a wifi hot spot.
> 
> ...


Get a Casio Commando, or one of the various other mil spec phones. Mine has spent the last few days caked in drywall mud. Eventually I'll take it in the shower with me and scrub it down.

Water doesn't hurt it at all. Or paint. Or drywall mud. Or dropping it to show off to friends and strangers alike. I like my phone. :clap:


----------

